# My Golden Gang



## Crazymike (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Well it is been a while since I have been by. It is great to be back again and you all and your wonderful
golden children.

My original thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/97302-presenting-bella.html

Bella is now almost 6 years old and she is doing great. Back in March 2015 we added another golden to 
the family and his name is Watson.










on the way home










first contact 





































V









Bella and Watson get along or should I say Bello tolerates Watson as he is now about 2 months shy of 
his second birthday. I will post more pictures of Bella and Watson in the coming days and weeks.
We also have another addition coming on November 12th. It is going to be a crazy few months lol


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Love, love, love those pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

aww they both are soo cute and seem like they both love each other.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What sweet photos! Thank you for sharing them


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow, those are such sweet pictures! I love the ones of them snuggling together! This made my night


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Love those!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back.

Bella is a beautiful girl and Watson is sooooooo adorable. 
The pictures of them are really great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

duplicate post


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

They look great together how exciting that you are getting another .


----------



## Crazymike (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone  

I have so many stories and pictures of this dynamic duo. Bella has been like a mother to Watson





















Watson at 9 months


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Watson grew into a handsome boy.....


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

What a beautiful pair! So nice that they get along so well. It helps a lot when the new pup gets shown the ropes by an older dog!


----------



## Guido (Sep 2, 2016)

Awesome dogs, awesome pics.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Crazymike (Apr 7, 2011)

our newest addition to the family has arrived just in time for Christmas. Introducing Sherlock.


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

OMG congratulations! We're thinking about getting another Goldie when Bourne hits a year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sherlock's adorable, Congratulations. 

Great family photo!


----------

